# Does anyone work for an energy supplier?



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

*Advice needed ,energy supplier's*

I am looking for some advice guys.

I was talking to the lads at work today about gas/elec prices and they were shocked at the amount i pay each month by DD for my electric (£75).One of them suggested that i take a meter reading, to ensure that i was paying for what i was using.

I got home and dug out my last statement/bill (i get these sent out every 6 months).When the bill came in, i couldn't have looked at it properly because i was sure it said that i owed £162,which peed me off due to the amount i am already paying (its only a 2 bed semi).I got a nice little surprise when i looked at it today to see that i am over paid by the said amount.( I thought,nice one i am up £162 that i didn't know about.:thumb::thumb:

Then i compared the reading i took today with the one on the bill (it came in,in December and was from 11 June 2009 to 3 December 2009)

the meter reading they have on the bill from June last year is 98358,but the reading i took today is only 98123 :doublesho:doublesho

Does that mean, that i am in fact, well in the black to the some of over £600 (as an estimate) as i have paid for electricity that i have not used, as i am still not at the reading that the bill starts from.

How do i go about getting back the money which is owed to me?

Lesson learned for today,take closer note when bills come in rather than just moaning and throwing them in a drawer, Oh and take regular meter readings :thumb:

Can anyone advise?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Try this link 

I have over paid in the past by £££ as has my mother we both have had cheques back from the companies with no real issues. Simply rang up customer services and sorted it out


----------

